# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  شرح كتاب الفقه الميسر في ضوء الكتاب والسنة - الشيخ إبراهيم الشربيني

## أبو الحسن السلفي

*السلام   عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*  يسر  أخوانكم في فريق عمل موقع العالم الرباني أن يقدموا لكم*

*  سلسلة شرح كتاب الفقه الميسر في ضوء القرآن والسنة*


*  لفضيلة  الشيخ الدكتور إبراهيم الشربيني حفظه الله*

*   مسجد الإمام البخاري بالزقازيق*

** 

* روابط التحميل*

* السلسلة متوفرة مرئيا وصوتيا بصيغ*
* RMVB Video - MP3 - RM Audio*

* الشرح مكتمل حتى بداية كتاب النكاح ما عدا*
* 08- كتاب الزكاة 1*
* 11- كتاب الحج 1*
* وسيتم توفير الملفات الناقصة لاحقا بإذن الله تعالى*

*وجزاكم  الله خيرا*

* ========================*
* المصدر*
* موقع العالم الرباني - الموقع الرسمي للشيخ إبراهيم الشربيني*
* www.sherbeny.com*

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
سلسلة موفقة ورائعة لطلاب العلم والمميز فيها أن الشرح مرئي والحمد الله.

----------


## أبو الحسن السلفي

> جزاكم الله خيرا أخي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
> سلسلة موفقة ورائعة لطلاب العلم والمميز فيها أن الشرح مرئي والحمد الله.


وإياك أخي الحبيب ونفعنا وإياك بالعلم النافع

----------


## أبوعبد الله الشيشاني

جزاك الله خيرا ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الباحث العربى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو حفص الشافعي

هناك شرح كامل مرئي للعلامة محمد إسماعيل المقدم
علي هذا الرابط : http://anasalafy.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=1629

----------

